# Bachelors Certificate Equivalency in MOHESR



## mohaideenag

Has anyone done obtaining the certificate equivalency from Ministry of Higher Education and Scientific Research UAE? 

I need to get mine done however information over website is pretty confusing as well as the procedure. Is there any indian who has done it? 

From what I could gather I have to do the following tedious process

1. Get eqv certificate of my bachelor civil engineer get a letter from Embassy saying and then they ask to go to ministry of education 
2. Then apply with high school eqv certificate to obtain a eqv bachelors certificate...

Can anyone please shed some light here, eagerly waiting for it.


----------



## riazjee

I have got the equivalence from the MOHESR and let me tell you that it is a long process for Asian Countries. Below are the details (I am hoping it will almost be same for India):

(1) Get equivalence letter for Secondary/Higher Secondary School Certificates from the Ministry of Education. This letter (original) will be attached with the application for MOHESR. This usually takes one week. MOE will not accept the application if desired attestations (UAE Embassy,India Attestation, Foreign Office India etc) are not there on the certificates.

(2) Call your embassy and tell them that you want to get the Equivalence Certificate from MOHESR and for that you need to do the verification from the University. They probably will ask University name and will advise you the fee (in USD) for that university. You will be required to get a bank draft of the same amount and visit embassy. At this point, the embassy will have a sealed letter (addressed to the university). The embassy sends that letter to University and then calls you back once they get the confirmation from the University. Alternatively if you have someone in the same city where your university is, you can take the letter to embassy and send it to that person so that he can visit university and follows with the university (this might speed up the process of getting letter from University).

(3) After getting letters from (2) & (3), you can either fill in the application online and then visit MOHESR or directly visit MOHESR and fill in the application using the same facility at MOHESR.


Hope that helps.


----------



## mohaideenag

Thanks for ur info Mr. Riazjee,, 

Can u tell me one more thing
In the ministry of higher equcation how much time it will take to give equivalence certificate for my degree


----------



## riazjee

It actually depends when the committee meeting is held (the dates are now known). So if you are lucky and file the application when the committee meeting date is closer, you can get the certificate in 4-5 days. Average is 2-3 weeks.

So far I've got equivalence with three degrees and below was the timeline:

Bachelors: 4 Days
Post Graduate Diploma: 8 Days
Masters: 2 Months


----------



## mohaideenag

if it is rejected in ministry of higher education commitee meeting ,, what we have to do


----------



## riazjee

If the application is rejected, you can check with them the reason for rejection and then file an appeal after "fixing" the issue.


----------



## mohaideenag

i asked the reason from them but they said my college name is not in there list, after they are not responding excatly,,


----------



## riazjee

Instead of meeting with staff, try to meet with the Director of Equivalence directly (Wedad Al Zaabi, 02-6951444, [email protected]).

Please see below link for details about staff contacts:

Staff Contacts


----------



## mohaideenag

k thanks for info,, let me try tomorrow


----------



## dinuthomas

mohaideenag said:


> k thanks for info,, let me try tomorrow


Hi Mohaideen, Have you received the equivalancy? I am facing the same problem and please advice.


----------



## Stevesolar

dinuthomas said:


> Hi Mohaideen, Have you received the equivalancy? I am facing the same problem and please advice.


They last logged into this forum in September 2015 - so you may not get a reply!


----------



## yasirkudallur

*Internal / External Word In Marklist*

My Certificate Equivalence request has been rejected by MOE because of the word "Internal/external" in the marksheet. 
Anyone faced same issue?


----------

